# Goats as horse companions.



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am moving my horse to a farm where he will be alone. I am going to get another animal to live with him. There are a lot of goats for sale in the area, but they are mostly pigmy goats. Would a pigmy goat be a good companion for my horse, or would it be too small for my horse to bond with?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Goats are great companion animals. Although I would recommend another horse, get two goats. Horses can sometimes be mean to goats (chasing kicking, biting) - but others are great. One of my mares HATES my goats, but my other two horses don't mind them.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Goats usually work very well with horses, but keep in mind that unless you have some type of woven wire fencing, you'll probably be constantly tracking down escapees.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

They never worked well with us. For one thing, one of my horses is like the spawn of Satan and attacks anything smaller than him. Another thing is that the goats ate off my mare's tail.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Goats are notorious tail eaters.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have found a couple of mules in my price range. I have always had a soft spot for mules.


----------

